# Tempted by NI Sale: Reaktor



## Piano Pete (Nov 22, 2017)

With it being that time of the year, I have been looking at all of the sales to determine what I can grab to complement my current kit. Right now, Reaktor has caught my eye, but I am left wondering: would it really be able to do anything that I could not manage with my current synths? Between the other NI, U-he, Serum, and Image Line synths that I use and love, does it really offer anything more?

I would love to hear other's thoughts on this bit of kit.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)

Reaktor and blocks is pretty crazy, advanced and involved. If you want to take sound design to the nest level it's a good choice as Falcon.


----------



## Piano Pete (Nov 22, 2017)

I have been eyeing falcon for awhile, but I just have not had the cash to spend on it-- tempted by Reaktor right now only because of the sale. I just did not want to buy it to end up going, "I could have done this with what I had." That level of control looks so tantalizing though...


----------



## Piano Pete (Nov 23, 2017)

Decided to grab Reaktor, no regrets so far


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 23, 2017)

There is a plethora of great sounding and well done synths available through the Reaktor community and they are available at no cost. As well there are a good number of commercial developers for Reaktor Ensembles. Twisted Tools is one of the more "out there" developers for Reaktor. Finally, do not overlook the material that comes with Reaktor. the stuff ranges from interesting synths to blow your mind experimental sound generators.


----------



## Piano Pete (Nov 23, 2017)

Ya, I am mostly interested in the programming side of things. I love the fact that if you do not have a feature, you can pretty much make it. Even more complementary is combining it with other synths as well. Well worth the sale price.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

You literally have hundreds of hours of playing through Ensembles and finding things to love in front of you Pete. Here are some of my favoites that I can think of post turkey dinner 

Antonio Blanca
http://www.antonioblanca.com/nod-e
http://www.antonioblanca.com/dron-e

Reaktor 6 Factory Block Ensembles
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/reaktor-6/blocks/

The Reaktor User Library
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/
My favorite: Metaphysical Fabrications:
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/9813/

Boscomac Donationware (all class & quality!)
http://boscomac.free.fr/

Twisted Tools (love all the Reaktor Ensembles, )
http://twistedtools.com/

Heavyocity Reaktor Ensembles
https://www.heavyocity.com/product-category/reaktor/

Some good favorites the last few years from v.i. Control members
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/what-are-your-favourite-reaktor-toys.46228/

NI Reaktor Commercial Ensembles: Monark (very good Minimoog replication, NI Form (Very good Granular and sound design), Rounds (very good hybrod synth with 8 analog and 8 Fm voices), Polyplex (modern drum machine designed by Twisted tools).

The bad: No multicore support, can be time consuming, complex, addictive, and sometimes confusing.


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 23, 2017)

Good starter list Synthpunk. I missed the add-on for Metaphysical Function that you listed. Thanks!


----------



## Piano Pete (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the resources. I'll definitely check them out. 

Based on your last comment: reaktor doesn't have multicore support? Seems like such an oversight if that is the case-- oh well. Either way, no _regurts_ on my part


----------



## Pawl (Dec 15, 2017)

Are older user ensembles compatible with newer Reaktor versions? Like, say, I'd like to use ensemble from 2005 in R6. Is it known that it will be or won't be compatible with future Reaktor versions?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 15, 2017)

Blocks is a great way to try out modular patches, West Coast synthesis before spending thousands on a modular system.


----------



## Pawl (Dec 15, 2017)

Pawl said:


> Are older user ensembles compatible with newer Reaktor versions? Like, say, I'd like to use ensemble from 2005 in R6. Is it known that it will be or won't be compatible with future Reaktor versions?


I've found on the Internets, that older R4 Ensembles should be compatible with R6. Edit: just noticed, that some ensembles are "Made with: Reaktor 5 or lower", but I'm not sure if it indicates compatibility.
I'm just considering, whether to invest time in Reaktor or go with some other synth, more unitary whole (not a question, just thinking).


Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Blocks is a great way to try out modular patches, West Coast synthesis before spending thousands on a modular system.


Do You find user ensembles great too, or not so as Blocks?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 15, 2017)

The User Library is one of the very best resources in the world for software to make electronic music. It is more than great, it is essential.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2017)

AS Ned says. Reaktor is a great tool.

Fantastic for sound design but you need to invest time into it as well.
There is Free Reaktor Player & basic Blocks Wired you can download from NI and try.

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/reaktor-6-player/

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/blocks-wired/

Here is some primer info for you.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/tempted-by-ni-sale-reaktor.66656/#post-4154282



Pawl said:


> Are older user ensembles compatible with newer Reaktor versions? Like, say, I'd like to use ensemble from 2005 in R6. Is it known that it will be or won't be compatible with future Reaktor versions?


----------



## Piano Pete (Dec 16, 2017)

I think the ensembles are neat to look at to figure out how something was done, but I prefer just to make it myself. I would rather learn how to fish than be handed one. Guess I gotta brush up on my DSP programming, I know I have those books somewhere...


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Money spent on native instruments is never wasted. The sound quality alone, is unparalleled. I bought Komplete 10 a few years back and its the wisest musical decision I've ever made. I've since upgraded to reaktor 6, and bought Molekular as well. NI are consistently stunning.


----------

